# Microfiber towels?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:bathbaby:

Where do you get your microfiber towels? So many of you use them after baths, and I'd really like to find some that were good. The ones I can find here are in the hardware store and are t-i-n-y! And, they don't impress me with their absorbency but maybe that is because they are so small.

Is there somewhere to get good ones on-line?


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

I just ordered one at petco.com...I think it was on sale too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sheri, I use Shamwow first and then wrap them in towels.

Petedge carries microfibre towels.

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/sear...=AllSearch&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I got mine at Sam's Club a few years ago.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I got mine from pet supermarket, but they have them at petco and petsmart, too. Personally, I think they work better than the sham wows.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I got one at Wal-Mart in the pet section and the other at Bed, Bath & Beyond for around $10 or less. I have the small ones and use them on the back porch for wiping off their feet when it's wet outside.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

i got mine at costco... they are actually in the automotive section.
they are about 12x18, but they are perfect for sucking the water off j.j.'s feet.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

j.j.'s mom said:


> i got mine at costco... they are actually in the automotive section.
> they are about 12x18, but they are perfect for sucking the water off j.j.'s feet.


Me too. I also keep one in the car for days we go to the beach


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri,

I bought mine at the Sierra Trading Post...it's the best deal I was able to find ($5.95)and they are good 19 X 39" quality towels!

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,92237_Aquis-Sports-Towel-Microfiber.html


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam's Club! Look in the automotive section. They come in big bags of about 20-25 in several colors for less than $15. If love them and use them for kitchen towels. They are color fast and can be bleached. They are probably the same as the ones at Costco that J.J.'s Mom mentioned, just depends on where you have a membership.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!


----------

